# angry bearded dragon



## efunia (Mar 15, 2009)

hello.just looking for a advice on my bearded dragon.i got him a few months ago.on the begining he was ok,but recently he got very angry.i went to the shop and they told me he was kept seperatly from others cos he was very agresive, now we cant even clean his viv cos he always tries to bit.not even saying about trying to pick him up.i thought he was scared but he is just very angry all the time.it gets worse with every day.please help. :banghead:


----------



## xander1796 (May 25, 2009)

maybe it's mating season for him? what age is he ?


----------



## efunia (Mar 15, 2009)

i am not sure cos they never told me in the shop, and now they are close.he will be about 6 months old.he never liked being pick up but only couple of months ago start getting agresive.i heard that maybe if we get him a female he will get better but i dint want him to hurt her.saw the other two he was with before without legs...


----------



## JOE08 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi, could you pick him up when you first got him,as anyone hurt him or pulled at him?where abouts in the house his he can he see people through the day or see the tv?could anything of scared him loud music or loud noises?what does he do to you does he just open his mouth or does he actually run towards you to bite you?


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

DO NOT get him a female. This will not make him better you will just have even more trouble on your hands or worse a dead female beardie.

This is a tricky one as everyone knows beardies for being laid back and easy to handle so firstly you need to check and re check a few things.

* Temps are perfect, basking spot is 105F and cool end is 78/80F
* He is getting 12 hours of day light via a UVB 10.0 strip light
* At night his temps are going down to to a low 70/75F and its pitch black so he is undisturbed and gets a good rest
* He is being offered a good variety of fruit and veg and his live food is supplemented correctly

These can have a big effect on a beardies behaviour so enssure they are spot on and constantly being checked.

It sounds like he also needs more stimulation, more exercise and time away from his 'territory'. If your feeding locust really get him chasing them, i put my beardie in the lounge and then put a single locust (so you can keep track of them) on the rug ... she really has to work for her food.

The trick for you is getting your confidence back when around him. He isnt doing it to spite you or because he hates you .. he is simply a horny confused animal who has far too much energy.

Handling in the viv can be tough, its an awkward space to try and get hold of him, think of an alternative way to get him out, maybe a RUB (Really Useful Box) to get him out, let him expel some energy and see your a good thing because you have the live food.

Hand feeding ... use tongs to start so he sees you in a positive way.

Perhaps a visit to your reptile vet to ensure there isnt something wrong internally like parasites or worms? (this should be done every 6-12 months anyway.

Anyone else?


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,

I think Antw has given some fab advise! 
Would also like to add that beardies tend to have a teenager phase, where their moody and don't like to be held. How long has he been like this?
Are you trying to rehome him in the classifieds? 
Would also add that getting a feacal vet checked would be a good start - ask them too check it for worms and coccidia.

Anna.


----------



## efunia (Mar 15, 2009)

we did lots of reserch and the temp. and everything is perfect.from the beginin he didnt like being handle but he was never agresive, untill few months ago.we dont know why, we work all day, just seeing him for a couple of hours true the week.he always either hides all runs like mad around the viv.from the beginig we try to handle him or just stroke his head but he wont let us any more.we never hurt him unless something happent when he was still in the shop.


----------



## Marshall (Feb 16, 2009)

Im also haveing the same problem aswell with my male beardie. He is only a few months old and can hardly handle him and just opens his mouth and puffs his beard out. All the temps are right and he eats healthy with veg in the morning and live food in the evening. 
When he was younger i was able to hanle him but now he wont let us pick him up or anything.
I did try the whole putting your hand in daily infront of him for him to get used to me but no luck


----------



## efunia (Mar 15, 2009)

still no change.i think i try everythig.dont want him to be unhappy!please help..


----------



## chris83 (Mar 28, 2009)

I think you just need to perservere with him, if you are scared of him biting you then perhaps put on a glove and then dont move when he bites he will soon get used to the fact that you aren't scared of him. Also slow movements help sorry if you already know this but my mrs makes this mistake and my beardie gets nervous but she knows we aren't a threat now so she doesn't bite. I think you will have to just keep trying it wont happen overnight but eventually he will get used to you.


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

Antw23uk said:


> DO NOT get him a female. This will not make him better you will just have even more trouble on your hands or worse a dead female beardie.
> 
> This is a tricky one as everyone knows beardies for being laid back and easy to handle so firstly you need to check and re check a few things.
> 
> ...


 
This is the best advice you'll probablly get

Dave


----------



## TonyH1981 (Jul 10, 2008)

I have to agree with the above statement. I have several beardies and breed. We hardly ever have any problems like this. I would say with most animals confidence is key. Slow deliberate movments. good luck


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I have a beardie who is to say the least a bit nervous of touched let alone handled.. We just make sure we touch him everyday, hand feed him once in a while and give him time out of his viv. Once he is being held he is lovely.

Liz


----------



## efunia (Mar 15, 2009)

does it hurts if he bites ??


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

might hurt a little from the adults but its mainly just the shock that they acctually bite you lol

Dave


----------

